# إجراءات السلامة قبل الإبحار (هام جدا)



## gadoo20042004 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع شيق جدااااااااااا :28:
ارجو التثبيت
يتحدث عن اجراءات السلامة قبل الابحار لقوارب سواء الصيد او الترفيه.
ارجو الاستفادة:12:


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا جادوو


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الى مشرف الهندسة البحرية
م / ماهر
بعد التحية
ارجو قراءة الموضوع و ارجو التثبيت نظرا لاهميتة
شكرااااااا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور مشكور يا ابراهيموفيتش مصر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الى مشرف الهندسة البحرية
م / ماهر
بعد التحية
ارجو قراءة الموضوع و ارجو التثبيت نظرا لاهميتة
شكرااااااا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف جدا جميل


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا تاهو على المشاركة


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> الى مشرف الهندسة البحرية
> م / ماهر
> بعد التحية
> ارجو قراءة الموضوع و ارجو التثبيت نظرا لاهميتة
> شكرااااااا على مجهوداتكم



********************

حاضر اخى الفاضل ويثبت لفتره


----------



## shark1999 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Abohamza (6 أبريل 2010)

فعلا ملف مفيد...................شكر الله لك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (26 أبريل 2010)

حقيقى مجهود وشرح اكثر من رائع منكم , الله يبارك لكم فيه.


----------



## akrambasha (5 فبراير 2014)

موضوع هام جدا لمرتادي البحار بصفة عامة ,,,


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## mody_4love (17 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مهم و لابد من ان الجميع ياخذه في الاعتبار


----------



## Dawwas (26 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (26 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي ياريت كل المواضيع تكون مطبوعة بهذا الشكل وبالعربي لو كل شخص ينزل موضوع حتى لوكان قصير بالتالي سوف نغني المكتبة البحرية بالمواضيع كما هو الحال بالمصادر التي بالانكليزي ويسهل على الباحثين بالمجال البحري


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ali abualaes (17 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم شكرا


----------

